# Converting a dumper to a chip truck



## TreeHuggers (Jul 8, 2016)

We are looking to purchase a chip truck but are finding limited options in our area. Has anyone converted a dump bed to a chip truck by having a top fabricated for the box ? The trucks we are looking at would have a 10 to 12 foot bed and I'm trying to get an idea on cost. 

Thanks!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 8, 2016)

I'd roughly guess you'd be into it about 800-1k in materials.

A pretty easy DIY project that could be done over a weekend or two.


----------



## TreeHuggers (Jul 8, 2016)

I don't know that we have the time or skills necessary to complete that and have it look professional. We want it to be metal and look consistent with the current body. Any idea what a fabricator would charge?


----------



## crotchclimber (Jul 8, 2016)

Sounds about right. If you're just making a top it could be less. A lot depends on if you use metal or wood for the box. We had a local welder fab a new metal box on our International 4700 to replace the shot wood one and I think it was around $1500 plus paint. We made the top removable with a crane so we can use it to haul crane logs if necessary.


----------



## no tree to big (Jul 8, 2016)

We had a 12 or 14 foot contractor dump we used as a stumper truck we then lost a chipper truck and scored a newer baderass dump for stumps so we converted the old dump into a chip truck a few 2x4 tube that drop into the stake pockets then some 1/8 maybe 3/16 sheets of steel welded to those a few angle welded at the joints to the dump bed so it could be bolted in place and presto I can grab pics on Monday I think it was two days total fab time but we have 2 badass fab guys in our company 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## capetrees (Jul 8, 2016)

Made mine out of plywood, on a one ton, 9'body. I like the wood because when we load it with logs, the sides don't dent. If they get damaged, just replace the sheet of plywood. A metal top would dent and dents are forever. A lot cheaper too. 4 sheets of plywood, 8 2x4 and a couple handfuls of screws.


----------



## Oldmaple (Jul 10, 2016)

I used plywood. I'm better working with wood than with steel.


----------



## Des Perado (Aug 7, 2016)

Our chip truck is a 3500 chev with a DEL box on it. The box is only 4' tall (plywood on edge) with an open top. To keep chips from flying everywhere, there's two notches cut into the top of the plywood that the screen bar goes through. This allows us to hop in and move chip around if we need to, or stack wood right up to the front of the box. It would be nicer to have a taller box, but the boss, and mechanic limited me to making it a 4 footer.


----------



## hseII (Aug 7, 2016)

no tree to big said:


> We had a 12 or 14 foot contractor dump we used as a stumper truck we then lost a chipper truck and scored a newer baderass dump for stumps so we converted the old dump into a chip truck a few 2x4 tube that drop into the stake pockets then some 1/8 maybe 3/16 sheets of steel welded to those a few angle welded at the joints to the dump bed so it could be bolted in place and presto I can grab pics on Monday I think it was two days total fab time but we have 2 badass fab guys in our company
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



@no tree too big,

Pictures Please.


----------



## no tree to big (Aug 7, 2016)

there she blows very basic but works well that one needs a taller tail gate though. Some simple barn doors would be awesome keep the original gate then be able to open and close barn doors with chipper attached. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly (Aug 7, 2016)

A door on that toolbox would be nice too but don't get greedy now!


----------



## no tree to big (Aug 7, 2016)

treebilly said:


> A door on that toolbox would be nice too but don't get greedy now!


Yeah that one got folded in half the latch was temperamental n popped open going through the back and took a log to the flapper.... we never keep anything on the chipper trucks anyway so it don matter much. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## hseII (Aug 14, 2016)

One of y'all has a John Deere compact tractor w/ FEL, and use a PTO chipper. 

I've searched and searched, but I cannot locate. 


Also,




Who's truck is this?

I saved it way back when, and now I've got questions.

Thank Y'all.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 14, 2016)

hseII said:


> One of y'all has a John Deere compact tractor w/ FEL, and use a PTO chipper.
> 
> I've searched and searched, but I cannot locate.
> 
> ...



I remember that, I forgot his name,
Jeff


----------



## hseII (Aug 14, 2016)

jefflovstrom said:


> I remember that, I forgot his name,
> Jeff








I'm cutting this one down.


----------



## Ben84 (Aug 14, 2016)

hseII said:


> One of y'all has a John Deere compact tractor w/ FEL, and use a PTO chipper.
> 
> I've searched and searched, but I cannot locate.
> 
> ...


I think it was climb high trees could be wrong though


----------



## hseII (Aug 14, 2016)

Ben84 said:


> I think it was climb high trees could be wrong though



It is.

Thank You.

I found his post right after I posted the question.


----------



## mckeetree (Aug 15, 2016)

Trucks with homemade plywood chip boxes look like something a...no, I'm not even going to say it.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Aug 15, 2016)

What Iv,e done 3x now is to buy a flatbed with stake pockets. Then insert c channel in the pockets up the the height you want the body to be. Flat steel up under that, with square tube at the top. On top flat steel across, square tube across above that for strength. Water runs to the sides on top, inside is smooth, dumps nice, is rigid. and works very well. My first two designs were slightly different but the last was the simplest, looked and functioned best too. All welded together with my little 110 wire core mig. Easy, simple and worked well for 5 years now. 1/8 steel sheet, and square tubing, c-channel to fit the pockets. Painted with brush and roller, good primer, then black rustoleum. Tailgate barn doors, trickiest part is getting the geometry right so they close but also fold flat against the sides. Made the hinges from bolts and large steel bushings. Old Lumber trucks work well, hard to find ones with pintle hitches though.

Mike


----------



## AGoodSteward (Aug 15, 2016)

When we put one together we used 1 1/2" square tube in 3/16 and 1/8 sheeting. Takes a big log to dent it at all. We always put a canvas roll tarp so we can open the top to drop stuff over the side.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Aug 16, 2016)

hseII said:


> One of y'all has a John Deere compact tractor w/ FEL, and use a PTO chipper.
> 
> I've searched and searched, but I cannot locate.
> 
> ...



I think it was Arbor Pro, if it isn't his truck, he had one similar. I think he got out of the biz.


----------



## flushcut (Aug 18, 2016)

I rebuilt my box this spring and posted step by step progress but that was on another forum.


----------



## flushcut (Aug 18, 2016)

I see posting pics is difficult as ever.


----------



## climbhightree (Aug 26, 2016)

hseII said:


> One of y'all has a John Deere compact tractor w/ FEL, and use a PTO chipper.
> 
> I've searched and searched, but I cannot locate.
> 
> ...


Mine  






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## hseII (Aug 26, 2016)

Does anyone who has a chip truck ever wish they could load it from the side with a skid steer?...


----------



## AGoodSteward (Aug 27, 2016)

hseII said:


> Does anyone who has a chip truck ever wish they could load it from the side with a skid steer?...


Roll tarp over the top. We also have removable sides(w/ skidsteer and a chain so we get great big logs in without tipping the loader.


----------

